# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  غزة … خذلناكي سامحينا

## معاذ ملحم

كل ما يخص غزة هاشم ... غزة الصامده 
ضعه في هذا الموضوع 


 

 

اخوتي الاعزاء 
لعل ما يعاني منه اخوتنا في غزة الاباء ، غزة المقاومة ، غزة الثابتة 
و صبرهم و مقاومتهم لجدير بان يكتب بماء الذهب على صفحات التاريخ 

 

لقد اظهر اخوتنا في غزة مدى الصمود و الكفاح الجلي 
الذي يتحلى به المواطن الفلسطيني عامة 
فلقد خذلنا نحن المسلمين و العرب فلسطين و اهلها مرات و مرات 
و كل مرة تبين لنا فلسطيننا انها أقوى من العدوان 
تحظرني ذكرى الانتفاضة الاولى و الثانية و يحز في قلبي ما اراه من حصار لغزة و الكل للأسف مطبق الشفة على الشفة 
و كأن الاذان لم تسمع 
و الاعين لم ترى 
و كأننا في كوكب اخر ؟ 


للاسف يا غزة لقد خذلناكي للاسف يا غزة لقد فرطنا فيكي و نسيناكي 
قد اقول هذا الكلام الذي لا يغني و لا يسمن من جوع و لا يفرج كربك يا غزتنا 
لعل كل فلسطيني (رغم انني لا أؤمن بهذه القوميات) يتذكر ذكرى ستين عاما على النكبة فيا ترى ماذا سيشعر 
أبي الاسى ام بالقهر ام تراه يشعر بمرارة الخيانة 
نعم الخيانة الم نصمت ، الم نخرس ، حتى بالدعاء بخلنا به 
هم يعملون و يجتهدون ليسلبوا منا فلسطين التي هي وقف لنا كلنا 
لكنا لنا الحق في فلسطين و نحن ماذا فعلنا لفلسطين 
لا لم نفعل شيئا 
الم ينسى ابنائنا فلسطين 
لقد نجحوا بان يستغفلونا 
 
 
وا أســفــاه يـــا فـلـسـطـيـن 
اه عــلــى ذكــرى حــطــيــن 
ايـــن انــت يا صـــلاح الـــدين 
لــقـــد جــائنـا الـيـهـود غازين 
قــــــبــــل ســـــــتــــيـــــــــن 
و لـــــكــــنــــنــــا لاهـــــيــن 
بـــأمــــوال و بـــنــــيــــــــــن 
و نــلــعــب مع الــلاعــبــيــن 
و اخوة لنا بغزة جائعين محاصرين 
في الظلام الدامس اطفالهم خائفين 
هل من صلاح الدين ثاني لفلسطين 
اننا لربنا شاكين و بالدعاء متظرعين 
لتفرج يا رب عن اخوة لنا بغزة مؤمنين 
و تفك اسرهم و فلسطين 
و تنصرهم على عدوهم امين  
أمــــــيــــــــن 
——– 

رسالة اخيرة اوجهها لحماس و فتح و كل الفصائل الفلسطينية : 

 
ما ذنب الايتام و الايامى و الثكالى و الشيوخ و الفلسطينيين بتفرقتكم هذه 
كفاكم تفرقة فكلكم اخوة 
تفرقكم هي سبب نكبتكم و نكبتنا كفاكم و كفانا عصبية لاحزاب و مذاهب 
اتقوا الله في امة اضنتها السنون بالنكبات ، اتقوا الله فينا و في انفسكم ، اتقوا الله في اخوة لكم في الشتات (و ان كانوا في اوطانهم) فنحن لكم و انتم منا 
توحدكم يا فتح و يا حماس هو ما يرعب اليهود افعلوها بالله عليكم 

هذه شذرات و خلجات فؤاد و رسائل ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت للتعبير عنها

----------


## m_vip_991

يسلمو كتييييير ( معاذ )

هاد الموضوع لازم كل عربي .. مسلم  انو يقراه

موضوعك كتير حلووو و أكتر من رائع

يعطيك ألف عافية على هالطرح الجميل

فعلا .. 
غزة خذلناكي سامحينا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_يسلمو كتييييير ( معاذ )

هاد الموضوع لازم كل عربي .. مسلم انو يقراه

موضوعك كتير حلووو و أكتر من رائع

يعطيك ألف عافية على هالطرح الجميل

فعلا .. 
غزة خذلناكي سامحينا
_



مشكور يا محمد على مرورك الرائع 

بس لكن هلأيام هاي العرب منشغلين ب الفنانين  و المشاغل الدنيويه بشكل عام 

ونسوا أن فلسطين هي بلد مننا  جزء واحد لا يتجزاء 
ونسوا أن لنا هناك في فلسطين اناس مثلنا لهم مشاعر و احاسيس وهم الان يعيشون بكرامتهم رغم الحصار و الضيق و ضنك الحياه ...

وأقول لكم يا مسلمين : متى ستشعرون بأخواننكم في فلسطين الحبيبه ...؟

هذه فلســـطـيــــــــن الحبيبه  علمتنا من نكون

----------


## Sad Story

[aldl]http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/851/gaza20masacre202008jl3.jpg[/aldl]
[aldl]http://www.arab-x.com/gaza/gaza3.jpg[/aldl]
[aldl]http://www.paltimes.net/arabic/images/news/r979660533.jpg[/aldl]
[aldl]http://files.shabab.ps/vb/images_cash/up6/080412235452tSG4.jpg[/aldl]
[aldl]http://www.geocities.com/hamid_naji/naji15.jpg[/aldl]




> يا تلاميذ غزه علمونا بعض ما عندكم
> فانا نسينا
> علمونا بان نصبح رجالا
> فلدينا الرجال صاروا عجينا
> علمونا كيف الحجاره
> تغدوا بين يدى الاطفال ماسا ثمينا
> كيف تغدو دراجه الطفل لغما
> وشريط الحرير يغدو كمينا
> كيف مصاصه الحليب اذا ما حاصروهاتحولت سكينا
> ...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا Sad Story على متابعتك للموضوع بصور تعبر عن مدى الظلم الذي تعانيه فلسطين بشكل عام و غزة الصامده بشكل خاص .


هذه فلسطين الحبيبه علمتنا من نكون

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
    اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم                      
_مشكور يا Sad Story على متابعتك للموضوع بصور تعبر عن مدى الظلم الذي تعانيه فلسطين بشكل عام و غزة الصامده بشكل خاص ._


_هذه فلسطين الحبيبه علمتنا من نكون_





مهو ساد ستوري من غزه 

مشكور

----------


## زهره التوليب

صور بتوجع القلب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_مهو ساد ستوري من غزه 

مشكور
_


 أنا بعرف انه من غزة الصامده 

و اشكر يا زهرة التوليب على المشاركة

----------


## Sad Story

[aldl]http://www.aljazeera.net/mritems/images/2001/8/28/1_51633_1_11.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://www.rafatosman.com/vb/upheader/uploads/9666d969e8.jpg[/aldl]

حياكم الله معاذ , وزهره... غزة مذبوحة من الوريد الي الوريد

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## معاذ ملحم

خريطة لقطاع غزة الصامد : 



غزة واحدة من أكثر المناطق كثافة بالسكان في العالم، ويسكنها مليون 178 ألفا من الفلسطينيين ، يعيش 33 في المئة منهم في مخيمات للاجئين تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة. ويعيش في غزة 6900 مستوطن يهودي. 

تصل نسبة المناطق الخاضعة لسيطرة إسرائيل بما فيها المستوطنات إلى نحو أربعين في المئة من إجمالي مساحة قطاع غزة. وتسيطر إسرائيل على كافة الحدود الخارجية والطرق الرئيسية داخل قطاع غزة

----------


## مدحت

مشكور معاذ على التذكير 
نعم غزةاسفون

----------


## الولهان

عنجد غزة خضلناكي ... سامحينا 

مشكور يا معاذ على الموضوع الرائع او يستحق النضر فيه لانه جد كل العرب خذلتك يا غزه الحبيبه

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## Paradise

فعلا خذلنا غزة واهلها ولكن رجائنا ودعائنا موجه اعلى الله  
 
معاذ كلمات الشكر لن توفيك حقك
لامست جرح عايش في القلب 
تسأل عن تفرقة الاحزاب والفصائل
وتدعوهم إلى الوحدة فمع خيبة الامل 
اضم صوتي إلى صوتك بالدعاء لتحقيق الوحدة بينهم 
ولكن غزة لن تخذل أهلها

----------


## عُبادة

عذرا غزة 
هل صوتنا الخافت يسمعه شموخ غزة وكبرياءها
نحن اصغر من الاعتذار وهي اكبر من جرمنا بحقها

عذرا غزة 
كيف لكي ان تسامحينا ؟
هل نحن قدمنا اعتذارنا؟هل من حقنا ان نعتذر؟
وما عذرنا امام غزة واهل غزة والاهم  امام رب غزة؟
هل يمكن ان يقبل اعتذارنا؟
لا اعتقد لان جرمنا اكبر بكثييييييير من عذرنا

ربنا ينصركو على عدونا يا غزة هاشم غزة العزة

----------


## غسان

_مشكور يا معاذ على الموضوع الرائع_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خذلناكي اختاه...

سامحينا...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_فعلا خذلنا غزة واهلها ولكن رجائنا ودعائنا موجه اعلى الله_  

__ 
_معاذ كلمات الشكر لن توفيك حقك_
_لامست جرح عايش في القلب_ 
_تسأل عن تفرقة الاحزاب والفصائل_
_وتدعوهم إلى الوحدة فمع خيبة الامل_ 
_اضم صوتي إلى صوتك بالدعاء لتحقيق الوحدة بينهم_ 
_ولكن غزة لن تخذل أهلها_ 
__ 



أشكرك أختي على الكلام و بشكرك على ضم صوتك لصوتي بالدعاء لتحقيق الوحده بين الفصائل الفلسطينيه :

وعنجد بشكرك يا أختي 


و رسالة اخيرة اوجهها لحماس و فتح و كل الفصائل الفلسطينية : 


 

*ما ذنب الايتام و الايامى و الثكالى و الشيوخ و الفلسطينيين بتفرقتكم هذه* 

*كفاكم تفرقة فكلكم اخوة* 

*تفرقكم هي سبب نكبتكم و نكبتنا كفاكم و كفانا عصبية لاحزاب و مذاهب* 

*اتقوا الله في امة اضنتها السنون بالنكبات ، اتقوا الله فينا و في انفسكم ، اتقوا الله في اخوة لكم في الشتات (و ان كانوا في اوطانهم) فنحن لكم و انتم منا* 

*توحدكم يا فتح و يا حماس هو ما يرعب اليهود افعلوها بالله عليكم* 


هذه شذرات و خلجات فؤاد و رسائل ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت للتعبير عنها 




 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_عذرا غزة_ 
_هل صوتنا الخافت يسمعه شموخ غزة وكبرياءها_
_نحن اصغر من الاعتذار وهي اكبر من جرمنا بحقها_

_عذرا غزة_ 
_كيف لكي ان تسامحينا ؟_
_هل نحن قدمنا اعتذارنا؟هل من حقنا ان نعتذر؟_
_وما عذرنا امام غزة واهل غزة والاهم امام رب غزة؟_
_هل يمكن ان يقبل اعتذارنا؟_
_لا اعتقد لان جرمنا اكبر بكثييييييير من عذرنا_

_ربنا ينصركو على عدونا يا غزة هاشم غزة العزة_



أشكرك يا عباده على الكلام الحلو و اللي بعبر عن مدى قوه مشاعرك تجاه غزة و تجاه الشعب الفلسطيني 

صبرك يا فلسطين فأنا قادمون



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_مشكور يا معاذ على الموضوع الرائع_


موضوعي زاد روعه بردك الرائع يسلموو يا غسان على المرور 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_خذلناكي اختاه..._

_سامحينا..._




شكرا لك يا خالد على المرور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

خبر مؤلم عن غزة الصامده

اسرائيل تلوح بعملية عسكرية ضد غزة

هدد وزير الداخلية الاسرائيلي مئير شطريت سكان قطاع غزة بعملية عسكرية واسعة ودعاهم الى تجهيز الملاجىء.

وقال شطريت في تصريح ادلى به امس قبيل "اجتماع طارىء" عقده اولمرت بالاشتراك مع وزير الدفاع ايهود باراك ووزيرة الخارجية تسيبي ليفني لبحث موضوع العملية العسكرية ضد قطاع غزة "يجب علينا العمل في غزة والتوقف عن سحب اقدامنا خلفنا والهجوم بدل الاكتفاء بتحصين البلدات والقرى القريبة من حدود غزة".

وقال شطريت "ان مدى صواريخ حماس يمكن ان يهدد نصف مليون نسمة في اسرائيل. ولا احد يقترح ان نحصن عسقلان واشدود.. وبناء على ذلك ، فان سياسة عدم الرد على الصواريخ يجب ان تتوقف".

واضاف شطريت "ثقفنا الجيش على مدى سنوات بان افضل وسيلة للدفاع هي الهجوم ، وانا اريد ان يتحصن سكان غزة وليس سكان اسرائيل".

ودار النقاش امس في الاجتماع الطارىء حول ما اذا كان ينبغي شن عملية عسكرية واسعة النطاق ضد قطاع غزة.

وطالبت ليفني ، القيام بعملية عسكرية مقابل ما تزعم أنه خرق للتهدئة في قطاع غزة ، مؤكدة ان الهدف المركزي والاستراتيجي لدولة اسرائيل يجب ان يكون خلو المنطقة الحدودية الجنوبية من "حكم ارهابي اسلامي متطرف" في اشارة الى حركة حماس التي تسيطر على القطاع. 

واعتبرت في خطاب القته امس في جامعة تل ابيب ان "حركة حماس بحاجة الى التهدئة وانه بامكانها احكام سيطرتها على الفصائل الفلسطينية الاخرى". 

وهاجمت ليفني وزير الدفاع باراك بذريعة أنه "في ظل عدم توقف إطلاق الصواريخ بادر إلى التهدئة وان ذلك خلق انطباعا كأن إسرائيل تعترف بحركة حماس".

الى ذلك ، قال إسماعيل هنية رئيس الوزراء المقال "إن المجتمع الدولي يشارك إسرائيل في جرائمها ضد الشعب الفلسطيني ، وذلك من خلال صمته على تلك الجرائم" داعياَ إلى ضرورة التحرك الجاد من قبل المجتمع الدولي لرفع الظلم عن الشعب.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اللهم فرج عنهم ما هم فيه يا الله
اتمنى من كل الدول أن يغيثوهم

غزة .... سامحينا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سوف أضع اكبر كمية صور ممكنة تبين اثار الحصار على غزة ونبدأ على بركة الله






































اطفال فلسطين يحملون الشموع بعد ان قطع التيار
الكهربائي عنهم و التى توحى ببرائتهم فهم يريدون ان يتعلموا ويعيشوا كبقية أطفال العالم ولكن
ذنبهم الوحيد هو انهم فلسطينيون .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يكون بعون أهل غزة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ذاد عن مقلت لّذيذ المنــــــــام 
شغلها عنه بالدموع السجــام
اي نوم بعد ما حل بغـــــــزة
من هنات عظـــــــــــــــــــام 
اي نوم بعدما ارتكب القسام 
جهارا محارم الاســـــــــــلام
دخلوها كأنهم قطع الليـــــل
اد راح مدلهم الظـــــــــــــلام
*********
كم رضيع هناك قد فطمــــوه
بشبا السيف قبل حين الفطام
كم فتاة مصونة قد سبـــوها
بارز وجهها بغير لثــــــــــام
ووجوه قد رملتها دمــــــــاء
بأبي تلكم الوجوه الدوامــي
وطئت بالهوان والذل قســـرا
بعد طو التبجيل و الإعظــــام
***********
عرجا صاحبي بغزة الزهـراء
تعريج مدنف دي ســـــــــقام
فاسألاها و ال جواب لديـــها
لسؤال ومن لها بالكــــــلام ؟
أن ضوضاء ذلك الخلق فــــيه
أين اسواقها ذوات الزحــام؟
أن فلك منها و فلك إلــــــيها
منشأت فيالحر كالأعـــــلام؟
بل ألما بساحة المســــــــجد
الأقصى ان كنتما دوي إلمـام
أين فتحاويوه الحسان وجوها
أين اشاخه ذوو الأحــــــــلام ؟
و أحيائي منهم ادا مالتقيــــــنا
وهم عند حاكم الحكـــــــــــــام 
**********
انفروا ايها الكرام خفـــــــــــافا
وثقالا الى الشيعة الطــــــــــــغام
إن قعدتم عن اللعين هنـــــــــــية
فأنتم شركاء اللعين بالأثــــــــــام
لا تطيلوا المقام عن جنة الخــــــــلد
فأنتم في غر دار مقـــــــــــــــــام

 منقول

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اشكرك يا مها على الشعر الجميل 

يسلمووو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اذا جئنا للاعتذار وطلب السماح.. فعلينا القول: خذلناكي يا  كرمتنا العربيه خذلناكي يا عروبتنا خذلناكي يا فلسطين العروبه خذلنا انفسنا ولم نفارق القمع واصبح منا, ليس لدينا الحس الوطني والشعور القومي.. نشاهدهم ونعلق وتستمر الحياه وكأن شئ لم يكن... في عز شعورنا القومي لم نستطع فعل شئ فهل نحن الان اهل لنقل خذلناكي؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

أعزيكم
أعزيكم
جئت إليكم أعزيكم
ليس بأمكم أو أبيكم
ولا بفقد أختكم أو أخيكم
إنما بفقد شيء فيكم
من رجولة ضاعت أعزيكم
أو لأنها لم تكن يوم فيكم.. أعزيكم
فغزة لم يمت فيها أحد
ولا تبكي طفلاً أو أباً فيها فقد
بل تبكي جموع مخنثيكم
وترثوا لأمانيكم
فالحلف مع بني صهيون
وإن كنتم لا تدرون
مباركة لقاتليكم
ومن القلب جئنا نقول لكم
أحبط الله مساعيكم
أما نحن فغزة ستكفينا فخراً.. وتخزيكم
نبهان السيد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الإهداء :** إلى غزة العزة ...كل حصار , وأنت بألف انتصار!!* 

*مهما تمادت عصبة الأنــذال * لن يشعر الأحرار بالإذلال* 
*في كل يوم نستزيد ضراوة * لن نخضع بالعنف والأهوال*
*لن يستطيع القهر سد طريقنا * بالقصف والتجويع والإنزال* 
*قنص البراءة في الشوارع خلسة * يا ويح من يجني على الأطفال*
*حبس الأسود لن يميت جهادها * خلف الأسود عصبة الأشبال* 
*في كل شبر من رباطك قدسنا ** *دم يضيء الدرب للأجيال* 
*وفي كل شبر من ربوعك غزة * كتيبة من خيرة الأبطال* 
*شجب المجازر في المحافل خدعة * لا تنطلي إلا على الجهال* 
*لا تطمعي يا أمتي في ظالم * قد باعنا الأقوال بالأفعال* 
*لا تخضعي يا أمتي لحاكم * في موكب نراه في الأذيال* 
*سيري إلى النصر العزيز بقوة * لا تحفلي بالهم والأثقال* 
*وإذا أردت رد حق ضائع * أتلي عليه سورة الأنفال* 
*حُزْنِي عَلَى وطن تشتت شعبه * حزني عليه مقطع الأوصال*
*حُزْنِي عَلَى الثكلى تزف وليدها * كيف تسر بحلمها المغتال* 
*حُزْنِي عَلَى شيخ جليل مقعد * قُصِفَ فلاحَ الفجرُ بالإقبال* 
*حُزْنِي عَلَى الشجر المبارك أصله * حزني على الأزهار والآمال*
*حُزْنِي عَلَى الأقصى يعفر وجهه ** *بالرجس والأنجاس والأوحال* 
*حُزْنِي عَلَى الجبل الجليل محاصرا * حزني عليه يموت في الأغلال* 
*حُزْنِي عَلَى العربي يرقد ساليا * حزني على الأعمام والأخوال* 
*أرض الرباط الحر يا أرض المنى * قد جئتنا بأروع الأمثال* 
*ولقد حفظت العهد عهد نبينا * مَـنََّ عليك الله باستقلال* 
*الشاعر - بن يوسف مويـسـي*

----------


## Sad Story



----------


## معاذ ملحم

أخي / اختي 

إذا كان لديك بيت يؤويك، ومكان تنام فيه، وطعام في بيتك، ولباس على جسمك، فأنت أغنى من 75% من سكان العالم

إذا كان لديك مال في جيبك، واستطعت أن توفر شيء منه لوقت الشدة فأنت واحد ممن يشكلون 8% من أغنياء العالم

إذا كنت قد اصبحت في عافية هذا اليوم فأنت في نعمة عظيمة، فهناك مليون إنسان في العالم لن يستطيعوا أن يعيشوا لأكثر من أسبوع بسبب مرضهم

إذا لم تتجرع خطر الحروب، ولم تذق طعم وحدة السجن، ولم تتعرض لروعة التعذيب فأنت أفضل من 500 مليون إنسان على سطح الأرض

إذا كنت تصلي في المسجد دون خوف من التنكيل أو التعذيب أو الاعتقال أو الموت، فأنت في نعمة لا يعرفها ثلاثة مليارات من البشر

إذا كان أبواك على قيد الحياة ويعيشان معاً غير مطلقين فأنت نادر في هذا الوجود

إذا كنت تبتسم وتشكر المولى عز وجل فأنت في نعمة، فكثيرون يستطيعون ذلك ولكن لا يفعلون

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فلنتعلم من غزة كيف نواجه!




عندما لا نستطيع أن نعبر أو تظل طاقة غضبنا معطلة
ماذا تقول ؟ لو وجدت نفسك محاصرا بالأسئلة ولم تعد تستطيع الإجابة ..كيف ومتى ولماذا وأين ؟

لم أعد أجد التعبيرات المناسبة ضاقت علىّ مفردات تلك اللغة التى لطالما تشدقت بها معلنة بأنى أحبها عجزت أن أسطر منها ما يعترينى ومابى ..
لماذا لم أسطر رسالتى لغزة ؟

فنحن نفيق لنجد أنفسنا أمام هموم أمة فما عادت هموم شعب 

ما يحدث فى غزة ..من نحن ولماذا غدونا هكذا ولماذا صمّت الآذان وكممت الأفواة وعطلت الطاقات ؟!
من نحن ..نحن المسلمون ..لا لا نحن أشباه المسلمين ..مابال همتنا ومابال عزتنا ..فلنعترف فعلا بأنا ضعاف مستكينون ..ضعاف لأننا بتنا نستمسك بأى حبل سوى حبل الإسلام المتين
وذلك إلا من رحم ربى ..

فكرت فى تلك المحنة وكنت أراها منحة
 علقت آمالا شتى لإيقاد شمعة تفاؤل واحدة تنير من قلب الحدث 

ما يحدث فسره الكثيرون كل حسب ميزان التقوى فى قلبه...

 فمنهم من قال استيراتيجية حرب ..تلك الكلمة ذات الوقع الثقيل والتى تحتمل أكثر من معنى بعيد وتساعدك على احقاق مبدأ التجاهل للقضية فلا ترى الأمور إلا من زاوية المتفرج على الأحداث فقد وجدت ضالتك للتخلى عن مسؤوليتك فتلك استيراتيجية حرب لا تخصك ..

وهناك من يرى الأمور من زاوية الناقدلكل شىء وهم كثر ..ينقد كل شىء وأى شىء ..لا يعجبه ما يحدث ويعيب على ما حدث ويرى ماهو آت بعينان مغمضتان فلا تعرف مايريد ..وإذا باغته سائلا ما مقترحات سيادتك الفعلية طفق يفكر برهة ثم نعق بأن ما يحدث الآن نتاج أجيال أخطأت كان من المفروض أن تدرك أن ما تفعله خطأ ..إذن فأين الصواب يا صاحبى فلا مجيب عنده ..قال هذا ظنا منه أنه مخلصه من وخز الضمير
أف لتلك العقليات القاصرة .

وهناك نوع آخر وهم أصحاب الإنفعال اللحظى أو الوقتى ..متابع للأحداث منفعل معها ولكنهم ينقسمون لقسمين :
قسم لا يتعدى انفعاله استهلاك علبة مناديل لتجفيف دموعه
 فلقد تعود فتبلد
وقسم يتساءل ماذا فى إمكانى أن أفعل ؟ولكنه ما يفتأ يفتر تبعا لوطأة الحدث وشدته..

ولكن هناك من هم ينفذون فعلا ..تلاحقهم الرسائل السلبية والكلمات المثبطة للهممفلا يلتفتون لها ماذا فعلوا ليصبحوا هكذا ؟
أولئك الأنقياء الأتقياء جل تفكيرهم نصرة الحق وإعلاء راية العزة فاق طموحهم قومية عربية فهم يطمحون لإحقاق هوية إسلامية.
لم ينشغلوا بالنقد فقد شغلهم العمل عمن سواه ترجموا مشاعرهم تجاه الأحداث بصورة سليمة أو لنقل أقرب للصواب.

فلكل منا طاقة غضب من حقنا ومن واجبنا أن نحولها لصورة أخرى نافعة ..لا أن نفرغها بشتات فلا تثمر

ونعود فنقول هناك من لا يغضب ..فمتى يغضب 
لربما لقصور فى التفكير أو قلة وعى بالقضية أو وعى مشوة ..وهؤلاء هناك من يبحث عنهم ليساعدهم لتحقيق فهم سليم للحدث.

ولكن من يغضب فلا يثمر ماذا يقال له ..اغضب ولكن كن مبدعا فى غضبك فلا تيأس فتقعد وتحبط غيرك حيث تتحول طاقة غضبك حينها إلى استكانة وخضوع بسبب أنك أخضعتها لمؤثرات سلبية أثبطتها ..وهناك من تثمر غضبته علقما فيعيق ويؤخر ويطلق العنان لغضبه متفجرا فى كل صوب ناسيا أو متناسيا ماالنتائج ..

لم أتحدث عن أهل غزة فهم أفضل منا حالا والله أعلم هم أفضل لأنهم ثابتون بإذن الله عند المواجهة استطاعوا أن يترجموا انفعالاتهم بصورة تفوق أن تعى معنى بعينه فأنتجت التضحية مع العزة والكرامةوالشموخ وسرعة التلبية ..لربما مفروض عليهم تلك الترجمة للمشاعر فليس لديهم خيار آخر ..لربما مع أنى لا أظن ذلك.. 

ولكن ما بال من لديه عدة خيارات عاجز..ألكثرتها أم لإعتياده بأنه منساق فلا يختار ..ثقافة اختزلتها شعوبنا للأسف.

(أصحاب المشروع الصهيونى وداعمى الماسونية يقولون بأن الأحداث التى زلزلت الشرق الأوسط عبر السنوات الخمس أو السبع الأخيرة على أقل تقدير هى فوضى خلاقة ..فترجمت زيارة ذاك البوش بأنها ضمن تلك الفوضى الخلاقة يالا السخرية )
..................................................  ......................
نحن الآن فى مواجهة ولكنها ليست بالأخيرة ..فلنعقد عزمنا حتى الوصول لذاك الهدف وتلك المواجهة و لنمهد لها الطريق ونذلل لها الصعاب ولنستثمر طاقات غضبنا ونوظفها بصورة سليمة..كل حسب وسعه ولنترجم ذاك الغضب فى كل حياتنا نصلح أكثر وبقدر مضاعف مما اعتدنا عليه فى أنفسنا وما حولنا ولتكن هممنا معانقة السماء.

أحبابنا فى غزة فى مواجهة مع العدو وجها لوجه ولكن نحن لم نرتقى لما وصلوا إليه بعد.. ما نحن فيه مواجهة مع النفس  وهى التى ستقرر هل سنستطيع بعدها مواجهة العدو..

فمن لا يستطيع التخلى عن مشروب صهيونى رخيص ولا يستطيع أن يستعيض بمنتج أقل جودة (وما أصبح كذلك إلا بنا)عن الآخر الصهيونى متحججا بكلام لا أساس له من الصحة عار تماما من العقلانية وذاك الذى لا يقتصد بضعة دنانير قليلة من رغد عيشه لربما أنفقها فى فضول وزيادة  ..من يعجز أن يرفع كفه إلى السماء داعيا اللهليفرج عنا وعنهم

 هؤلاء عليهم أن يعيدوا تصحيح أنفسهم
 وصياغة أفكارهم.. 

فكيف ترجوا انتصارا على عدوك وأنت لم تنتصر بعد على نفسك وتطوعها للحق

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صمتُّ كثيرا ، لان حروفي لن تكون الا ضباب على مر التاريخ ، و لكن سأتكلم لاطفاء ناري على الاقل : 

اعتدنا على منظر الدماء ، و أصبح خبر استشهاء فلسطيني مثل قهوة الصباح ، فما الجديد بالموضوع ، لم تعد اخبار المجازر تعني لنا شيئا ، ومع ان شيئا لم يتغير ، الا اننا نشاهد الاحداث على شاشة التلفاز ثم نقلب المحطة ، كأننا شاهدنا فلم و انتهى 

لكل عربي اسمحولي ان اقول : أنت ذليل ، لكل من يحيط نفسة بهالة من الكبر و الهيبة و الوقار اقول : أنت ذليل ، و انا منهم ، وانت منهم 

فليقلب كل واحد منكم اسماء افراد عائلته ، توقف عند أعزهم ، اقول لك الان : ليس الا طابور الرصاص يفصله من أن يكون بين الصور أعلاه 
ليس الا رغبة صهيوني حقير ، يمنعه من أن تقطع اشلاءه ،

و هذا وعد مني ، طابور الدم قادم لنا ، مالم تحدث معجزة للعرب 

يالذلنا ، يالعارنا ، يالخزينا ، بالانسانية هم اخواننا ، بالعروبة هم اخواننا ، بالتاريخ هم اخواننا ، و بالاسلام هم اخواننا

لكل من تخنثو أمريكياً ، لكل من حُقنوا بمضادات حيوية للعروبة ، لكل من سال اللعاب من ألسنتهم كالكلاب للدولارات اقول : 

ما زالت بنا " وامعتصماه " ، و مازالت الحمية العربية - الجاهلية - تدب بعروقنا ، أخجل من نفسي بالطبع لأنني أعطي التاريخ كلاماً وهم يعطونه دماءً ولكن ماذا افعل ؟؟ 

الويل لكم من التاريخ !!

الويل لكم من التاريخ !!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اشكرك يا  محمد على المرور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

غزة تترقب تبعات إنهاء التهدئة وإسرائيل تدرس الرد غداً



ساد ترقب حذر قطاع غزة امس مع انتهاء التهدئة بين الفصائل الفلسطينية واسرائيل واعلان حركة حماس وجناحها العسكري الاحتفاظ بحق ''الرد القاسي على اي عدوان اسرائيلي''. واكد الجناح العسكري لحركة حماس ان ''العدو الصهيوني لم يلتزم بشروط التهدئة (...) واطلق الرصاصة الاخيرة على التهدئة وعليه ان يتحمل كافة النتائج''.
وبعيد هذا الاعلان، قال الجيش الاسرائيلي ان فلسطينيين اطلقوا صباح امس صاروخين انطلاقا من قطاع غزة على جنوب اسرائيل.
وقالت ناطقة باسم الجيش الاسرائيلي ان الصاروخين اطلقا من قطاع غزة بدون ان يسببا اصابات او اضرارا.
وتبنت سرايا القدس الجناح العسكري لحركة الجهاد الاسلامي في بيان مسؤوليتها ''عن قصف التجمع الاستيطاني اشكول بثلاثة صواريخ من طراز قدس''. في المقابل كرر وزير الدفاع الاسرائيلي ايهود باراك ان اسرائيل ''سترد على الهدوء بالهدوء'' محذرا بالمقابل من ان الدولة العبرية ''لا تخشى اطلاق عملية عسكرية واسعة النطاق في غزة''، ولكنه استدرك قائلا انه ''من غير المفيد التسرع''.
وفي الوقت الذي حشد فيه الجيش الاسرائيلي قواته على حدود غزة فإن من المقرر ان تناقش الحكومة الاسرائيلية خلال جلستها الاسبوعية الاحد الاجراءات الواجب اخذها في هذا الصدد في وقت يدعو فيه وزراء في المعارضة اليمينية الى الرد بحزم اكبر.
من جهة اخرى أغلقت مطاحن الدقيق العاملة في قطاع غزة أبوابها أثر نفاد كميات القمح المتوفرة في القطاع جراء الإغلاق الإسرائيلي المتواصل لمعابر القطاع. وقال عبد الناصر العجرمي رئيس جمعية أصحاب المطاحن في القطاع في تصريح صحفي مكتوب ، '' المطاحن العاملة في القطاع أغلقت أبوابها منذ مساء أمس بسبب نفاد كميات القمح لديها''. وأضاف '' يشهد قطاع غزة أزمة حادة لنفاد كميات القمح الذي لم تسمح السلطات الإسرائيلية سوى بإدخال 4 ألاف طن منه منذ بداية الشهر في ظل الإغلاق المتواصل للمعابر''.

----------


## mylife079

*50 قتيلا وجريحا.. والأهداف تعرضت للتدمير*
*إسرائيل تشن هجوما جويا واسع النطاق على مقار حماس في غزة*

**** 
*قطاع غزة - وكالات*
*قصفت طائرات حربية اسرائيلية قطاع غزة السبت 27-12-2008، واستهدفت عددا كبيرا من المقار التابعة لحماس. وأوقعت الهجمات 50 جريحا وقتيلا.* 
*وأطلق السلاح الجوي الاسرائيلي أطلق نحو 30 صاروخا على أهداف في مدينة غزة وألحق بها أضرارا جسيمة.*  
*ونفذت الهجمات طائرات حربية إسرائيلية من طراز اف- 16 عشرات، ودمرت الغارات غالبية المقار التي تعرضت للقصف.* 
*وهاجمت إسرائيل مقار حكومة حماس المقالة، ومنشآت أمنية فضلا عن ميناء غزة.* 
*وكشف صور تلفزيونية بثها تلفزيون "العربية" عن مصرع العشرات من عناصر الأمن التابعين لحماس. وأظهرت القتلى مضرجين في دمائهم على الأرض.* 
*ومن جانبه، دان الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس الهجوم الإسرائيلي واسع النطاق على قطاع غزة.*  
*وأمس الجمعة، أمهلت إسرائيل حركة حماس، والفصائل الفلسطينية المسلحة الأخرى في قطاع غزة، 48 ساعة لتجنب التعرض لعملية عسكرية واسعة ضد القطاع، حسبما أفاد مسؤولون حكوميون إسرائيليون.* 
*وقال المسؤولون الإسرائيليون إنه إذا ردت حماس التي تحكم قطاع غزة على المهلة الإسرائيلية بوقف إطلاق القذائف والصواريخ من القطاع، فإن إسرائيل ستلغي تنفيذ عملية عسكرية تهدف إلى وضع حد لتلك الهجمات.*  
*وكانت الفصائل الفلسطينية صعدت هجماتها الصاروخية انطلاقا من قطاع غزة، بعد نحو أسبوع من انتهاء التهدئة.*

----------


## mylife079

السبت 27/12/2008 الساعة 12:20 بتوقيت عمان  
الطائرات تحلق من جديد فوق سماء غزة

----------


## mylife079

وكالات الانباء :  
اغلبية الضحايا من الأطفال

----------


## mylife079

عدد الشهداء يصل الى مئة قتيل حسب وكالات الأنباء والحصيلة في ارتفاع مستمر

----------


## mylife079

عدد الشهداء يصل الى 140 شهيداً حسب وكالات الأنباء

----------


## mylife079

نقلت وكالة رويترز عن مساعد لوزير الدفاع الاسرائيلي أيهود باراك قوله إن العملية العسكرية في غزة قد تتوسع إذا اقتضت الحاجة الى ذلك.

----------


## mylife079

مراسلون يصفون المشهد بالحرب الحقيقية

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
عدد الشهداء وصل الى 155 
والجرحى اكثر من 200
الله اكبر

----------


## ابن الاردن

السلام عليكم:::

الموضوع مبين من عنوانه .... يعني التعبير عن غضبك لما يدور في هذا القطاع الحزين ومواسة الشعب الفلسطيني ..
مع احترام قوانين المنتدى ....

والله اكبر على المحتل الحقير

*** ابن الاردن ...  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله يا ابن الاردن الي من الساعه 12 وانا بتفرج على قد ما شفت صور بطل في عندي طاقه اتحمل اشوف صور 
قلت اقعد هون اغير 
لانه شي بخلي الواحد ما يتحمل 
والله متضايق كثييييييييير 
لندعو سويا لنصرة الشعب الفلسطيني 
اللهم انصر اهلنا في غزة 
وانتقم من المحتل الغاصب 
اللهم امين

----------


## ابن الاردن

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
_والله يا ابن الاردن الي من الساعه 12 وانا بتفرج على قد ما شفت صور بطل في عندي طاقه اتحمل اشوف صور 
قلت اقعد هون اغير 
لانه شي بخلي الواحد ما يتحمل 
والله متضايق كثييييييييير 
لندعو سويا لنصرة الشعب الفلسطيني 
اللهم انصر اهلنا في غزة 
وانتقم من المحتل الغاصب 
اللهم امين

امين يا رب
_

----------


## The Gentle Man

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل يا ذا الجلال و العزة 
اللهم انقذ المسلمين فى غزة 
اللهم كن لهم عونا و نصيرا 
اللهم ربنا جل ثناؤك و تقدست اسماؤك 
اللهم لا يرد امرك و لا يهزم جندك 
سبحانك و بحمدك 
اللهم عليك باليهود الظالمين 
اللهم منزل الكتاب,هازم الاحزاب,مجرى السحاب 
اهزمهم و زلزلهم 
اللهم ارينا فيهم عجائب قدرتك .. قتلة الرسل و الانبياء 
ظلمت العزل الابرياء 
اللهم حرر المسلمين فى غزة يا ذا الجلال و العزة 
اللهم فك اسرهم و اشفى مريضهم و اكشف كربتهم 
اللهم بدل خوفهم امنا يا ذا الجلال و العزة 
اللهم اعز الاسلام و المسلمين و اذل الشرك و المشركين و دمر اعداء الدين و احمى حوزة الاسلام 
و اجمع كلمة المسلمين على الحق يا رب العالمين 
اللهم انج المستضعفين المسلمين فى كل مكان 
اللهم اصلح احوال المسلمين فى فلسطين و العراق و فى كل مكان 
اللهم الف بين قلوبهم و اهديهم سبل السلام و اخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور 
يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام و العزة

----------


## saousana

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــن يا رب العالمين 
اللهم انصر اخواننا في غزة 
اللهم ارفع عنهم وابطش بعدوهم

----------


## saousana

لعنة الله على الكفار 
الله اكبر النصر للاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## saousana

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
ما في انسان ممكن يتحمل اللي بتعرضوله اهلنا في غزة 
ان شاء الله ربنا معهم بما انه كل شعوب الارض تخاذلت وتركتهم 
ما الهم غير ربنا 
وخلي العرب نايمين ويتفرجوا على التلفزيون 
ويقولو الله معهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين
شكرا سوسن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_والله يا ابن الاردن الي من الساعه 12 وانا بتفرج على قد ما شفت صور بطل في عندي طاقه اتحمل اشوف صور 
قلت اقعد هون اغير 
لانه شي بخلي الواحد ما يتحمل 
والله متضايق كثييييييييير 
لندعو سويا لنصرة الشعب الفلسطيني 
اللهم انصر اهلنا في غزة 
وانتقم من المحتل الغاصب 
اللهم امين
_


 امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## ابن الاردن

الله اكبر الله اكبر

----------


## Paradise

اللهم انت العالم و الناصر
انت وجهة كل مظلوم
أعن اهلنا في غزة وانصرهم
وابطش بأعدائهم
فأنت السميع ومجيب الدعوات

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين
يا رب انصر اهلنا
وانتقم ممن عادانا

----------


## حسان القضاة

اللهم امين اللهم استجب الدعاء يا ارحم الراحمين.. 


 




أذكر كلمة لقطز رحمه الله تعالى وذلك بعد هزيمة التتار في معركة عين جالوت فقال رحمه الله تعالى:
وما يدريكم لعل دعاء إخوانكم من على المنابر اليوم كان أمر على رقاب أعدائكم من سيوفكم.. 
شكرا جنتل مان

----------


## Paradise

الكلمات تعجز عن التعبير
فلا املك إلا الصمت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
_


اللهم امين اللهم استجب الدعاء يا ارحم الراحمين.. 


 




أذكر كلمة لقطز رحمه الله تعالى وذلك بعد هزيمة التتار في معركة عين جالوت فقال رحمه الله تعالى:
وما يدريكم لعل دعاء إخوانكم من على المنابر اليوم كان أمر على رقاب أعدائكم من سيوفكم.. 
شكرا جنتل مان_



   شكرا الك شباب والله سميع مجيب الدعوات بتعرفو كل شدة تهون والله يهونها عليهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا حسان
هذا من دافع الغيره على اخواننا المستضعفين في غزة
لا نملك شيء لندافع به عنهم غير الدعاء لهم


شكرا على التثبيت

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا محمد حوريه وشكرا ابن الاردن وشكرا جنتل مان على مواضيعكم ..تم دمج كل المواضيع المتعلقه بغزه هنا ..لنتابع ونصرخ وندعو ونعبر بشتى الطرق ..من الصعب ان يعبر سطر او دعاء او صوره عن كل ما يحصل في غزه وفي قلوبنا ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وآهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
وغزة هي البداية والثورة جايه جايه 
وغزة هي البداية والثورة جايه جايه 
في القدس بنرفع راية 
في القدس بنرفع راية 
ورح ترجع لهاليها 
ورح ترجع لهاليها
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
ارحل يا غاصب لا تعود هاذي غزة الجبارة 
من الدم بتصنع بارود ورح تسمع انفجارا 
ارحل يا غاصب لا تعود هاذي غزة الجبارة 
من الدم بتصنع بارود ورح تسمع انفجارا 
شهدا الأقصى مع حماس أبطال بترفع الراس 
شهدا الأقصى مع حماس أبطال بترفع الراس
والجهاد بترمي رصاص
والجهاد بترمي رصاص 
وانحرر سوا فيها 
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وآهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وآهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
غزة في يوم التحرير لبست للعرس ثيابا 
اعلى يا صوت الجماهير غني أوف وعتابا 
غزة في يوم التحرير لبست للعرس ثيابا 
اعلى يا صوت الجماهير غني أوف وعتابا 
عرسك يا شعبي الأصيل 
بكرة بنابلس والخليل 
عرسك يا شعبي الأصيل 
بكرة بنابلس والخليل 
من دورا حتى الجليل 
من دورا حتى الجليل 
بنرجع روابيها 
بنرجع روابيها 
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وآهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وآهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
بأرض الشهداء وحييها
حررناها بسيل الدم 
وبيشهد النا التاريخ 
غزة حرة وما تهتم 
وبتتحدى الصواريخ 
حررناها بسيل الدم 
وبيشهد النا التاريخ 
غزة حرة وما تهتم 
وبتتحدى الصواريخ 
للجريح وللشهيد غزة رنت زغاريد
للجريح وللشهيد غزة رنت زغاريد 
للأسرى خلف الحديد
للأسرى خلف الحديد
بتغني بعالاليها 
بتغني بعالاليها
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وآهانيها
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها
غزة بيوم الإنتصار لغني وآهانيها 
زغرد يا رصاص الثوار بأرض الشهداء وحييها 
وغزة هي البداية والثورة جايه جايه 
وغزة هي البداية والثورة جايه جايه 
في القدس بنرفع راية 
في القدس بنرفع راية 
ورح ترجع لهاليها 
ورح ترجع لهاليها
ورح ترجع لهاليها 
ورح ترجع لهاليها

----------


## ashrafwater

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## معاذ ملحم

غزة الان ......
استشهاد خمسة مجاهدين من مجاهدي فلسطين بعد تقدم اليات صهيونية شرق خانيونس .
هذا وقد اشتبك المجاهدين مع جنود الا حتلا ل الا سرائيليةة وشاركات طائرات الغدر بقصف المجاهدين مما ادى الى سقوط الشهداء والجرحى
لا تنسو اخوانكم في غزة من الدعاء
الطيران الحربي يقصف في خانيونس
غزة الا ن 




لا تنسو اخوانكم من الدعاء

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

الحمدُ لله والصلاةُ والسلاَم على الهادِي البشيِر والسراجُ المُنيِر نبيُنا محمدٍ 
*وعلى آلِه وصحبِه أجمعِين..... وبعَد*


*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*
*يا ذا الجلال والعزة… يا ذا الجلال والعزة*
*أنقذ المسلمين في غزة*
*اللهم أنقذ المسلمين في غزة*
*اللهم كن لهم عوناً ونصيرا*
*اللهم ربنا عز جارك وجل ثناؤك وتقدست أسماؤك*
*اللهم لا يرد أمرك ولا يهزم جندك سبحانك وبحمدك*
*اللهم عليك باليهود الظالمين*
*اللهم منزل الكتاب مجري السحاب هازم الأحزاب اهزمهم وزلزلهم*
*اللهم أرنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك*
*قتلة الرسل والأنبياء.. ظلمة العزل الأبرياء*
*اللهم حرر المسلمين في غزة… يا ذا الجلال والعزة*
*اللهم فك أسرهم واشف مريضهم واكشف كربتهم*
*اللهم بدّل خوفهم أمنا… يا ذا الجلال والعزة*
*اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين.. وأذل الشرك والمشركين ودمّر أعداء الدين*
*واحم حوزة الإسلام واجمع كلمة المسلمين على الحق يا رب العالمين*
*اللهم أنجِ المستضعفين من المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم أصلح أحوال المسلمين في فلسطين وفي العراق وفي كل مكان*
*اللهم ألف بين قلوبهم واهدهم سبل السلام وأخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور يا ذا الجلال والإكرام والعزة*






امين .... امين .... امين

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

[IMG]http://www.mushahed.com/wp-*******/uploads/2008/01/gaza.jpg[/IMG]













ماتت قلوب الناس ماتت بنا النخوة 
يمكن نسينا فى يوم ان العرب اخوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع مميز و يا يرت تدمجو موضوعي مع هذا الموضوع

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

ماتت قلوب الناس ماتت بنا النخوة
يمكن نسينا في يوم ان العرب اخوة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يعني انا مش عارف زي مصر ، زي مبارك المحترم ، يعني هذا مش خايف من التاريخ ، ولك التاريخ رح يكتب عنك ، ولك التاريخ لا يرحم 

ولك الله يلعنك

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا معاذ ..تم دمج موضوعك هنا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اللهم كن معهم وثبت اقدامهم واّمن روعاتهم وانصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم  اللهم امين ......اه يا أمة لعل فينا من لو اقسم على الله تعالى لأبره

 :Eh S(2): فعليك بهم يا الله :Eh S(2):

----------


## MR.X

الله اكبر على اليهود ....
الله اكبر يا عرب 

225 شهيد بطل حتى هاي الساعة ..

الله يرحمهم جميعا ...

وين العرب وين المسلمين عن المجازر الي عم تصير ...

الله اكبر عاى العرب قبل اليهود ...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حملة واسعة للتبرع بالدم للاهل فـي غزة



عمان- بترا - بدأت فرق بنك الدم الوطني التابعة لوزارة الصحة بالتعاون مع النقابات المهنية امس باستقبال المتبرعين بالدم في مجمع النقابات لمساندة الاهل في قطاع غزة الذين يتعرضون لعدوان اسرائيلي شرس.
وشهد مجمع النقابات اقبالا كثيفا من قبل المواطنين للتبرع بالدم مؤكدين استعدادهم للتبرع بكل ما يملكون في سبيل التخفيف عن اخوانهم في قطاع غزة.
وكان وزير الصحة الدكتور صلاح المواجدة اعلن عن بدء حملة واسعة للتبرع بالدم لمساندة الاهل في قطاع غزة والتخفيف عن المصابين جراء الهجمة الاسرائيلية الشرسة على القطاع والتي اوقعت المئات من الشهداء والمصابين. وتأتي هذه الحملة ضمن الجهود التي تبذلها مؤسساتنا الوطنية الحكومية والاهلية لمساعدة الاهل في غزة.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يـــا تلامــيذ غـزة


يا تلاميذ غزة.
علمونا.
بعض ما عندكم.
فنحن نسينا.
علمونا.
كيف الحجارة تغدو.
بين أيدي الأطفال.
ماسا ثمينا.
كيف تغدو.
دراجة الطفل لغما.
وشريط الحرير.
يغدو كمينا.
كيف مصاصة الحليب .
إذا ما اعتقلوها.
تحولت سكينا.
يا تلاميذ غزة .
لا تبالوا.
ولا تسمعونا.
اضربوا.
اضربوا.
بكل قواكم .
واحزموا أمركم.
ولا تسألونا.
نحن أهل الحساب .
والجمع .
والطرح .
فخوضوا حروبكم .
واتركونا.
ألف قرن .
وكبرتم .
خلال شهر قرونا.
يا تلاميذ غزة .
لا تعودوا.
لكتاباتنا ولا تقرأونا.
نحن آباؤكم.
فلا تشبهونا .
علمونا.
فن التشبث بالأرض .
يا أحباءنا الصغار.
سلاما.
جعل الله يومكم.
ياسمينا.
من شقوق الأرض الخراب .
طلعتم.
وزرعتم جراحنا.
نسرينا.
هذه ثورة الدفاتر.
والحبر.
فكونوا على الشفاه.
لحونا.
أمطرونا.
بطولة وشموخا.
إن هذا العصر اليهودي.
وهم.
سوف ينهار.
لو ملكنا اليقينا .
يا تلاميذ غزة.
ألف أهلا.
فعلمونا الجنونا.

منقوووووووول

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
_شكرا معاذ ..تم دمج موضوعك هنا_




أشكرك يـــا  أخ حسان

----------


## m_vip_991

وفي السعودية

*إعلان* 


*بنك الدم بمستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي ومركز الأبحاث يدعوكم للتبرع بالدم لصالح جرحى غزة استقبال المتبرعين من الساعة 7:30 إلى الساعة 12 ليلا*المصدر من موقع المستشفى
http://bportal.kfshrc.edu.sa/wps/por...ortal/ArPortal

اللهم انصرهم وكن معهم

----------


## دموع الورد

*اسرائيل تهدد بتحويل ''الرصاص المصبوب'' الى عملية برية 

*ارتفاع شهداء المجزرة الصهيونية في غزة الى 285 شهيدا  وتجدد الغارات العنيفة صباح اليوم     
                                       واصل الطيران الحربي الإسرائيلي صباح اليوم الأحد غاراته الجوية على مناطق عدة في قطاع غزة. وقالت مصادر فلسطينية إن الغارة الأولى استهدفت شاحنة صهريج تسير قرب رفح على الحدود مع مصر حيث اشتعلت النيران فيها مما سبب إشتعال الحرائق في المنازل المجاورة . 
       واستهدفت غارة أخرى مركزا للشرطة يقع غرب مدينة رفح بدون أن يسفر ذلك عن سقوط ضحايا .. فيما شنت غارة ثالثة شرق مخيم جباليا بشمال قطاع غزة .
       وقال شهود عيان وإذاعة الأقصى التابعة لحركة حماس أن الطيران الحربي الإسرائيلي استهدف مقر الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء في الحكومة المقالة غرب مدينة غزة وشوهدت أعمدة الدخان في سماء غزة.
       ولا يزال الطيران الحربي يشن سلسلة غارات متواصلة على مقرات أمنية وشرطية تابعة للحكومة المقالة في قطاع غزة.
       وهددت اسرائيل حركة حماس التي تسيطر على القطاع الفلسطيني  بتوسعة العملية التي اسمتها "الرصاص المصبوب" الى عملية برية.           واعلن مسؤول في الإسعاف والطوارئ في وزارة الصحة أن عدد الشهداء نتيجة الغارات الإسرائيلية المتواصلة منذ السبت على قطاع غزة بلغ 285"شهيدا" وأكثر من 900 جريح.

واعلن مسؤول في الإسعاف والطوارئ في وزارة الصحة أن عدد الشهداء نتيجة الغارات الإسرائيلية المتواصلة منذ السبت على قطاع غزة بلغ 285"شهيدا" وأكثر من 900 جريح.
       وقال الطبيب معاوية حسنين مدير عام الإسعاف والطوارئ في وزارة الصحة أن أكثر من 180 جريحا في "حالات خطرة أو حرجة ما يجعل عدد الشهداء مرشح للارتفاع والزيادة".
       ودعا مجلس الأمن الدولي الأحد في قرار غير ملزم، إلى الوقف الفوري لكل العمليات العسكرية في قطاع غزة. والبيان الذي تلاه الرئيس الحالي لمجلس الأمن سفير كرواتيا نيفين يوريكا باسم أعضاء المجلس البالغ عددهم 15 عضوا، يدعو إلى الوقف الفوري لكل أعمال العنف ويدعو جميع أطراف النزاع إلى وقف عملياتها العسكرية فورا.
       ويعم الاضراب الاراضي الفلسطينية استنكارا للمجزرة الاسرائيلية واغلقت المحال التجارية ابوابها ونكست الاعلام الفلسطينية من على المؤسسات الرسمية حدادا واحتجاجا على المجزرة الاسرائيلية في غزة.
       وياتي ذلك استجابة لدعوة اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية التي دعت ايضا الى مسيرات جماهيرية في الضفة الغربية حيث انطلقت مسيرات في المدن والبلدات الفلسطينية كافة بعد القصف الاسرائيلي المكثف للقطاع
       توعد وزير الدفاع الاسرائيلي ايهود باراك بتوسيع عمليات الجيش الاسرائيلي ضد حركة حماس في قطاع غزة. 
       وقال باراك للصحافيين قبل الاجتماع الاسبوعي للحكومة في القدس: "ان الجيش الاسرائيلي سيوسع ويعمق عملياته في غزة بالقدر الضروري". واعرب عن ارتياحه في الوقت الحاضر لنتائج العمليات الاسرائيلية مشيرا في الوقت نفسه الى ان المهمة ستكون صعبة. واضاف: "علينا ان ندرك ان الامر لن يكون سريعا ولن يكون سهلا، لكن علينا التحلي بالتصميم".

                                       لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور عالموضوع يا كبير "معاذ" قلبي معكم يا اهل غزة الصامدين  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> أناديكم
> 
> 
> أشد على أياديكم..
> 
> 
> أبوس الأرض تحت نعالكم
> 
> 
> ...


منقول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شاركونا في قلم المقاومه

http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13187

----------


## ramas

غ       غدروك غزة وساموك كما العبيد 
ز       زيف العروبة شجب واستنكار وتنديد
ة        تدحرجي دموع الخزي وخنقي اعناقنا كما الحديد
ت       تكلمت عواصم العروبة فما تكلمت الا ذلا وهوانا
ب       بكت العروبة كالثكلى؟؟ و استبدلت الافعال اقولا
ك       كأن الدماء ليست دمانا ولا قتلا بقتلانا!!!!!!
ي       يا غزة لا تنتظري العروبة و الا ضعت بين رفوف الشجب كما قانا

----------


## mylife079

_غزة تبكي دما ,فهلا بكيتم عليها دمعا _ 
_غزة تبكي بؤسا و جوعا و فقرا من وراء أسوار الحصار _ 
_غزة تبكي حزنا على أمة المليار و نصف المليار _ 
_غزة تبكي غذر الأشرار في ليل دامس دون أنوار _ 
_غزة تبكي و تعاني و تقاوم وتودع شهيدا أثر شهيد _ 
_غزة العز طاب شموخك و إقدام رجالك في زمن الركوع لغير الله _ 
_غزة لا تبكي و اركعي لله فالنصر من عند الله . _ 

_نؤمن بقول رسولنا الكريم والعظيم: ( لا تزال طائفةمن أمتي قائمة بأمر الله ، لايضرهم من خذلهم أو خالفهم ، حتى يأتي أمر الله وهم ظاهرون على الناس )._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لفت نظري العنوان سامحينا!!!!
وفعلا ضحكت 
سامحينا !
غزة سامحينا فهذا ما نسطيع عملة رص كلمات قرب بعضها 
الاستنكار والصراخ الصامت .
سامحينا لاننا سننظر اليك بعيوننا ولن نتحرك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اهذا ما قصدنا به سامحينا ؟
لن تسامحنا غزة ولن يرحمنا التاريخ 
لن تسامحنا غزة ولن نرفع ر اسنا بعد اليوم فقلد نكست للابد 
لا تسامحينا يا غزة فلا نستحق المسامحة .

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_لفت نظري العنوان سامحينا!!!!
وفعلا ضحكت 
سامحينا !
غزة سامحينا فهذا ما نسطيع عملة رص كلمات قرب بعضها 
الاستنكار والصراخ الصامت .
سامحينا لاننا سننظر اليك بعيوننا ولن نتحرك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اهذا ما قصدنا به سامحينا ؟
لن تسامحنا غزة ولن يرحمنا التاريخ 
لن تسامحنا غزة ولن نرفع ر اسنا بعد اليوم فقلد نكست للابد 
لا تسامحينا يا غزة فلا نستحق المسامحة .
_


_لا تعليق مها_

----------


## saousana

قناة العربية الحقيرة تطلق مسمى قتلى على شهداء غزة 
لعنة الله على الكافرين

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_قناة العربية الحقيرة تطلق مسمى قتلى على شهداء غزة_  
_لعنة الله على الكافرين_  


_قناة الجزيرة الحقيرة بتنافس العربية على الحقارة_ 
_بتعمل لقاءات وحوارات على الهواء مباشرة_ 
مع مسؤولين اسرائيليين وبتفتحلهم مجال يحكو ويعطو رايهم

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مهما قلنا ومهما كتبنا سنبقى مقصرين في حق أنفسنا وحق أهلنا في غزة 

فدماء أطفالنا وشيوخنا الشرفاء من سيعوضنا إياها ...... كلنا نتحمل مسؤولية الدفاع عن كل شبر في فلسطين الحبيبة ....... كلنا نتحمل مأسي الأمهات في غزة ...... كلنا ............كلنا ...........
ولكن للأسف من يسمعنا ............

----------


## غسان

_اللهم أنصر أخواننا في غزة_

__ 

_اللهم أسألك يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركانه العرش أسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على كل خلقك وبرحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ لا إله إلا أنت انصر إخواننا في غزه ووحد صفهم واجمع شملهم واجعلهم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضهم بعضا اللهم أعزهم بعزك يا من لا مذل لمن تعز و انصرهم على من عاداهم وأعلو رايتهم اللهم عجل لهم بالنصر اللهم فك أسراهم واشف مرضاهم وارزقهم إنك على كل شيئ قدير وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_لفت نظري العنوان سامحينا!!!!
وفعلا ضحكت 
سامحينا !
غزة سامحينا فهذا ما نسطيع عملة رص كلمات قرب بعضها 
الاستنكار والصراخ الصامت .
سامحينا لاننا سننظر اليك بعيوننا ولن نتحرك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اهذا ما قصدنا به سامحينا ؟
لن تسامحنا غزة ولن يرحمنا التاريخ 
لن تسامحنا غزة ولن نرفع ر اسنا بعد اليوم فقلد نكست للابد 
لا تسامحينا يا غزة فلا نستحق المسامحة .
_


 لا تعليق  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الطفله التي ابكت العالم على قناة الرساله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انشوده رائعه جدا لفلسطـــين الغاليه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عرس الدم

هوَ ذا عرس الدّمْ.
بدأ برقصةِ دبّابات همجية.
وصقور المعدن والنار.
مع جنرالاتِ الإثمْ.
في غزة هاشمْ....!
***
هوَ ذا عرس الدّمْ.
فلتفرح كلّ عواصمنا.
بهذا الذّبح اليوميّ.
وهذا النّزف الدّمويّ.
حيث إمتدّ على،.
كلّ وسائدنا ،.
وموائدنا،.
وامتدّ إلى غرف النومْ.
***
إبكِ غزّة وحدكْ.
نوحي وحدكْ.
فنحن بهذا الوطن الشّاسعِ،.
هذا المترامي الذّلْ،.
لا نبكي غير علينا،.
و( معتصماه ).
حيث قتلناهْ،.
ثمّ دفنّاهْ.
من زمن يا غزّة فينا ..! 

غزة اصبري فبأذن الله سوف تنتصرين 


يا غزة .
أنت الآن تُعزّينا.
وتعرّينا.
إبكِ وحدكِ.
نوحي وحدكِ.
وظلّي أنت كما أنتِ.
لأنكِ : وحدكِ وطنكْ.
ما صابكِ إلا،.
ما كتب الله عليكِ.
من قهر،أو جوعٍ،أو قتلْ.
إن الله الواحد يُمهلْ.
لكن أبداً،.
ربّ العزة لا يهملْ..!!

غزة اصبري فسوف تنتصرين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اني مظلوم فأنتصر ...  قطاع غزة المنتصره

----------


## ساره

*"قد ينتصر الأعداء على غزة.. قد يكسرون عظامها..
قد يزرعون الدبابات في أحشاء أطفالها ونسائها وقد يرمونها في البحر أو الرمل أو الدم،
لكنها لن تكرر الأكاذيب، ولن تقول للغزاة نعم

وستستمر في الانفجار.. لا هو موت ولا هو انتحار..
ولكنه أسلوب غزة في إعلان جدارتها بالحياة
*
*

وطني بيعرفني وانا بعرف وطني

هو اغتنى فيي وانا بوطني غني

زرعني بارضو وانا 

زرعته بكل الدني*

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## احلام



----------


## دموع الورد

الضمير العربي
.
.
.
.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ماتت قلوب الناس ماتت فيها النخوه  يمكن نسينا فيوم ان العرب اخوه 

الله ينصرك يا غزة

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

باعوكِ باعوكِ يا بئس التجاراتخانوا الشريعة يا بئس الخياناتمن أين أبدأ في تسطير ملحمتيبل كيف أنظم آلامي ولوعاتيوكيف أبحر في وزن وقافيةوشاشة المجد فيض من جراحاتيسأكتب الحرف من كفي وحنجرتيوهامة الحرف تعلو في السماواتيا للعروبة هل جفت منابعهاأم أنه الذل ينمو في الحشاشاتمن أرض غزة أصوات تناديناأين المواسي لصيحاتي وآهاتيأين المحب بلا زيف ولا كذبيأتي يخلصني من وطأة العاتيمهلا.. فديتكِ إن الصوت أقعدنيهاكِِ الجواب على تلك السؤالاتقومي كماة على أبناء ملتناوأنكروا اليوم هاتيك القراباتوأغمضوا الطرف عن إلحاد علمنةونمقوا الكفر في تلك الشعاراتوخذَّلوا أمتي في قمة سفلتوأعلنوا الصمت عن تلك النداءاتوغزة اليوم باعوها بلا ندموعقد بيعهمُ حبر القراراتماذا يُدبَّر للأحباب في وطنيماذا أقول وقد ندَّت عباراتيهدم وقتل وتشريد ومذبحةوالحقد تُرجم في تلك الإغاراتهذا يئن وهذا يشتكي ألماوالقصف يكشف أجساد العفيفاتوالطفل يصرخ لا أم سترضعهوالظلم قتَّل أحلاماً بريئاتجف الحليب وقد جفت مدامعهموالدمع قرح أجفان الكسيراتوالشيخ يصرخ قد ضحوا بأسرتهوأصبح البيت خاوٍ كالخراباتهذا يعزي وهذا يلتقي خبرامات الحبيب! فأهوى كالزجاجات!يا طفلة حملت في الكف باكيةوجدي عليك فقد أسبلت دمعاتيأم تنوح على خل تودعهوتنظر الصمت في وجه الحكوماتهذي الجرائم لا تخفى على أحدفكيف يجهل حكام بمأساتيقالوا: سنعقد! قلت: الحبر في كفن!ثم المصير إلى قبر الملفاتيا شعب غزة لا تنظر لأمتناوارفع يديك إلى رب البرياتوحِّد شعارك في الأقصى وساحتهغدا ستنطق بالفصحى حجاراتي

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

:SnipeR (62):  اشارة النصر قريبا

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

باعوكِ باعوكِ يا بئس التجاراتخانوا الشريعة يا بئس الخياناتمن أين أبدأ في تسطير ملحمتي :Eh S(2): بل كيف أنظم آلامي ولوعاتيوكيف أبحر في وزن وقافيةوشاشة المجد فيض من جراحاتيسأكتب الحرف من كفي وحنجرتيوهامة الحرف تعلو في السماواتيا للعروبة هل جفت منابعهاأم أنه الذل ينمو في الحشاشاتمن أرض غزة أصوات تناديناأين المواسي لصيحاتي وآهاتيأين المحب بلا زيف ولا كذبيأتي يخلصني من وطأة العاتيمهلا.. فديتكِ إن الصوت أقعدنيهاكِِ الجواب على تلك السؤالاتقومي كماة على أبناء ملتناوأنكروا اليوم هاتيك القراباتوأغمضوا الطرف عن إلحاد علمنةونمقوا الكفر في تلك الشعاراتوخذَّلوا أمتي في قمة سفلتوأعلنوا الصمت عن تلك النداءاتوغزة اليوم باعوها بلا ندموعقد بيعهمُ حبر القراراتماذا يُدبَّر للأحباب في وطنيماذا أقول وقد ندَّت عباراتيهدم وقتل وتشريد ومذبحةوالحقد تُرجم في تلك الإغاراتهذا يئن وهذا يشتكي ألماوالقصف يكشف أجساد العفيفاتوالطفل يصرخ لا أم سترضعهوالظلم قتَّل أحلاماً بريئاتجف الحليب وقد جفت مدامعهموالدمع قرح أجفان الكسيراتوالشيخ يصرخ قد ضحوا بأسرتهوأصبح البيت خاوٍ كالخراباتهذا يعزي وهذا يلتقي خبرامات الحبيب! فأهوى كالزجاجات!يا طفلة حملت في الكف باكيةوجدي عليك فقد أسبلت دمعاتيأم تنوح على خل تودعهوتنظر الصمت في وجه الحكوماتهذي الجرائم لا تخفى على أحدفكيف يجهل حكام بمأساتيقالوا: سنعقد! قلت: الحبر في كفن!ثم المصير إلى قبر الملفاتيا شعب غزة لا تنظر لأمتناوارفع يديك إلى رب البرياتوحِّد شعارك في الأقصى وساحتهغدا ستنطق بالفصحى حجاراتي

----------


## زهره التوليب

*يا ودود يا ودود ، ياذاالعرش المجيد ، 
يا مبدئ يا معيد، يا فعالا لما يريد، 
أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملئ أركان عرشك 
وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك 
و أسألك برحمتك التي و سعت كل شيء 
أن ترحم شهداء غزة وأن تشفي مرضاهم وتربط على قلوبهم وأن تنصر مجاهديهم وتفك 
 الحصارعنهم وتجمع كلمتهم 
لا إله إلا أنت ' يا مغيث أغث أهلنا في غزة' يا مغيث أغث أهل غزة   
يا مغيث أغث أهل غزة '*

----------


## ريمي

كلام حلو وصور رائعة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني واخواتي في خضم المواضيع والإنشغال والردود والمشاركات..احببت ان اذكركم وتذكر معكم بقصيدتي المتواضع هذي بأطفال فلسطين وغزة خصوصا.... 


يا تلاميذ غزة علمونــا ** بعض ما عندكم فنحن نسينا
علمونا بأن نكون رجـال ** فلدينا الرجال صاروا عجينا
علمونا كيف الحجارة تغدو ** بين ايدي الأطفال ماسا ثمينا 
كيف تغدو دراجة الطفل لغما ** وشريط الحرير يغدو كمينا
ياتلاميذ غزة لاتبالوا ** بإذاعاتنا ولا تسمعونا
اضربوا واضربوا بكل قواكم ** واحزموا امركم ولا تسألونا
نحن اهل الحساب والجمع والطرح ** فخوضوا حروبكم واشنقونا
اننا الهاربون من خدمة الجيش ** فهاتوا حبالكم واشنقونا
قد لزمنا جحورنا وطلبنا ** منكم ان تقاتلو التنينا
يا مجانين غزة اهلا ** بالمجانين ان هم علمونا


*فأهلا اهلا بالمجانين ان هم علمونا

والله ينصرهم ويساعدهم ليبقوا صامدين لأنهم في المعركة وحدهم والله معهم....

فلا تنسوهم من فترة الى فترة فهم اخوتكم*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أيا فارسًا صالَ في غزّةِ ... وحلّق بالنصر في عِزّة
لقد آنَ أنْ تخفقي رايتي ... جهادًا إلى الله حتى نعودْ
***

مضاءُ العزيمةِ في قلبنا ... يفجِّر نارًا لهيبًا بنا
وروحُ الحماسةِ في شعبنا ... إرادةُ حرٍّ تفلّ الحديدْ

***

أمَا عَلِم البغيُ أنّ الأسودْ ... تظل أُسودًا ولو في القيودْ
فأطلق زئيركَ عبر الحدودْ ... ففي القدس معركةٌ من جديدْ

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

افديكي دمي ياااا فلسطين 
افديكي دمي ياا غزة 
اداويي جروحكي بردائي 
امسح دمك بمعطفي 
امسح دموعك الجبارة 
انا اشرب الماء بحذاء وانت تتعزززون وتتكرمون ياااشعبناا في غزة
وايضا غزتنة رمز عزتنا

----------


## ريمي

خنو خانو شعبي والله لقصف عمره خنو خانو شعبي والله لقصف بيوتهم كما قصف بيوتنا يلي يقصف ارضنا نقصف عمره والله لدعي عليهم لكسر اديهم والله ولي يقصف غزتنا  لنكسره لندعي عليهم بشلل يشلهم ويكسرهم والله انهم لازمهم قصف يكسرهم وموتهم

----------


## ريمي

واذا النور طفيتوه راح نولعه ان كان بدكم او مااااابدكم بس اطلبو منا طلب لقضي علبكم استجرو اطلبو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف مبروك لكي يا غزة الصامده 
ونبارك لكي بالانتصار 

اقول :  غزة يا رمز العزة  يا رمز الانتصار

----------


## koori

وفي الليلة الظلماء 
                        ينير الحجر.................

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عرس الشهاده حرر اراضينا   ويا غزة وينو ياللي عادينا

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمووو على المووضوع 
يعطيكـ العافيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## prince love

[[glint]glint]شكرا لك أخ معاذ والله يبارك فيك 
يا تلاميذ غزه علمونا بعض ما عندكم
فانا نسينا
علمونا بان نصبح رجالا
فلدينا الرجال صاروا عجينا
علمونا كيف الحجاره
تغدوا بين يدى الاطفال ماسا ثمينا
كيف تغدو دراجه الطفل لغما
وشريط الحرير يغدو كمينا
كيف مصاصه الحليب اذا ما حاصروهاتحولت سكينا
يا تلاميذ غزه لا تبالوا باذاعتنا ولا تسمعونا
اضربوا بكل قواكم واحزموا امركم ولا تسالونا
نحن اهل للحساب والجمع والطرح
فخوضوا حروبكم واتركونا اننا الهاربون من خدمه الجيش
فهاتوا حبالكم واشنقونا
نحن موتى لا يملكون ضريحا ويتامى لا يملكون عيونا
قد لزمنا جحورنا وطلبنا منكم ان تقاتلوا التنين
قد صغرنا امامكم الف قرن وكبرتم خلال شهر قرون
يا تلاميذ غزه لا تعودوا لكتابتكم ولا تقراونا
علمونا فن التشبث بالارض [/glint] :SnipeR (9): [/glint]

----------

